# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  PFK Fishnews: New tetra described from Rio Paraná - Hemigrammus parana

## AquaticQuotient.com

New tetra described from Rio Paraná

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

